# Help Identifying This Special Watch Please



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I'm stumped with this watch. My gf's grandmas watch. I cannot locate anything about it online, yet it seems a special purchase back then since it's 24C gold plated.

If you could ID it and perhaps give us a bit of a background? It'd be highly appreciated!

Unfortunately I cannot post any pics yet..

The watch is a:

FC First Class Gold Crown

Swiss Quartz - 24K Gold Plated -Hardness Crystal - FC2091L

Cheers!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

plated and quartz at risk of sounding mean isn't going to be very special with a spec sheet like that!


----------



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

Just as well, but any historical background? Is this just a run-of-mill watch? Thank you for your prompt reply!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimeIsSand said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm stumped with this watch. My gf's grandmas watch. I cannot locate anything about it online, yet it seems a special purchase back then since it's 24C gold plated.
> 
> ...


 Hard to say without photographs, instructions are here, you will need a third party hosting site but as mentioned above plated + quartz does not imply an expensive watch with much of a background

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Pictures please!

I am not sure whether "First Class Gold Crown" is a descriptor or a reference to the brand name. I have done some preliminary research but cannot find any definitive answer to your query, but if "FC2091L" is a model number then perhaps, "First Class" id the brand name. Whatever the case, we need pictures in order to start any effective search because pics will hopefully give a rough date for the watch in question.


----------



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

Hope this works:

https://ibb.co/bBXgnp
https://ibb.co/kXU5DU

thank you so much!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimeIsSand said:


> Hope this works:
> 
> https://ibb.co/bBXgnp﻿
> 
> thank you so much!





















It looks like a reasonably well made ladies watch but I haven't been able to find any reference to FC First Class watches

It's speculation but I am wondering if your girlfriend's grandmother travelled "first class" at some point in the past and this watch came as part of the package or was a memento item offered for sale? A cruise maybe?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm afraid a 10 micron gold plated ladies watch is practically worthless. I've never heard of the brand either.

Not the news that you wanted to hear, I'm sure, but true.


----------



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

I see. It's not really of importance if it's a valuable watch. Of course if it has a monetary value it'd be better 

Any guesstimate as to the decade it was made?

I'm going to find out, if possible, if it was a memento from a trip.

Thank you once again!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimeIsSand said:


> Any guesstimate as to the decade it was made?


 1980's would be my guess


----------



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

JoT said:


> 1980's would be﻿ my﻿ guess﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Really? I was under the impression it's a lot older than that since it's from her grandma. Maybe around the 40's..


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The first quartz watches were not available until 1969, and the styling etc looks 1980's to me too. Possibly 1990's


----------



## TimeIsSand (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you very much lads - I think this concludes this research. Appreciate your indulgence in my amateur knowledge.

Cheers!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimeIsSand said:


> Thank you very much lads - I think this concludes this research. Appreciate your indulgence in my amateur knowledge.
> 
> Cheers!


 No problem, it was quite interesting nevertheless


----------

